# ruby is drooling



## terry25950 (Jan 31, 2013)

Help. I got Ruby out of her bed this morning and noticed her chin & right paw were soaking wet. Thought she had an accident In the night. She has been constantly drooling all day. My husband examined her mouth & found a biscuit at the side of her mouth, not sure how long it had been there. She is still not eating any of her food tried so many different ones. Should I take her to the vet re: drooling hoping not to due to expense. She's insured but have to pay first £60. Am getting worried.
Teresa


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Worth getting her looked at I would have thought.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I know it is an expense but worth it I would think (and may not be much, at least you will have your mind put at rest), I know drooling can be stress related. Have you tried her with plain boiled chicken and rice?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It might be that the biscuit which was stuck in her mouth was causing drooling. We had a dog that managed to lick a map pin up - it stuck in the roof of his mouth - the drooling was what alerted us to the problem - he hadn't cried or anything. Emergency trip to the vet at !am Sunday morning to have the pin extricated while he was sedated...
Hope Ruby is better - if she is still drooling I would definitely take her to the vet so that they can rule out her having something stuck in her throat or mouth.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

I would advise a vet. have you checked deep in yoher mouth and throat are any tous missing. does she play with sticks.


----------

